# Two 9 Month Male Golden Retrivers



## klynn5021 (Jun 20, 2012)

What a shame, they are really gorgeous boys! I hope someone can take them and give them a good, loving home!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

When you see ads like these, please email the poster with the link to the national rescue listing and let them know there are rescue groups that can help find a home for their dog.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------

